# Need Help With Diorama Material Selection



## rej (Jan 16, 2012)

I am building Z-scale terrain that needs to be dimensionally accurate to historic topographic maps. I figure the best way to do this is to build the terrain layers in 1-ft or 4-ft interval contours using 0.05" art board or 3/16" foam board in layers. The step effect will then be smoothed out using something like drywall compound or Red Devil "Onetime" lightweight spackling, to provide natural looking smooth terrain.

I would appreciate any advice regarding the layer materials or the "sculpting" material from people with experience using this type of technique. I have done something similar on a much larger scale using both extruded and expanded 1/2" polystyrene with both Sculptamold and plaster cloth.

I would also appreciate advice on what type of adhesive to use between the material layers. I'm tempted to used the .05" art board with spackling compound (greatest accuracy, as I can build it in 1' contour increments), but I'm nervous that the water-based product will cause the art board to swell up, delaminate, and generally ruin everything. Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about one of 3M's artists spray adhesives to hold the art board layers together?


----------



## rej (Jan 16, 2012)

Good idea...thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

